# How To Move Fish To New Tank (90 Gallons To 175 Gallons)



## KingPygo (Jul 7, 2011)

Some of you might have already read I picked up a 175 Gallon Bowfront and want to move my seven 3" caribes into this new setup. I'm not sure how to go about doing this....they are currently housed in a 90 gallon tank.

I was thinking 2 days prior to picking this tank up, I should put all the caribes in the tote and save all 90 gallons in a trashcan. Then move all of them into the 175 gallons the same day.

I'm not sure if this is the safest thing to do given parameters and temperature will be drastically different. I might end up moving the 90 gallon aside and setup the 175 gallon and slowly add water from the 90 gallon throughout the week until the temperature stabilizes.

Any suggestions?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Set the 172 where you want it. Transfer all the water(except the bucket with the fish in it) to the bigger tank. Should be little less than 1/2 full. Now fill it to 3/4-to full with treated freshwater. Pay attention to temp of the water your filling it with. Switch your cycled filters over to bigger tank, add fish n your done in one day. You'll wanna keep your filter media in a bucket of tank water also while your switching over.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

If you have the ability to set them up next to each other and siphon the water...Just make sure your only siphoning water and not the detritus. 
If thats not an option your going to have to use a Monster garbage can or a Ton of 5 gallon buckets and make the move quickly to attempt to maintain the temp...you could also throw a heater in the can if your not able to transfer it within an couple hours and another heater in your new tank.
I would run your new filter on the old tank and maybe mix some of the mature bio media with the new bio media to get the ball rolling a few days prior.

Once the tank is set up with the water params and temp correct transfer them on in.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You left some info out in this thread. Since the bigger tanks running now & you bought whole thing. Drain it, keep media in sump submerged. Transport, refill with your water & top it off with fresh. Switch your filters to it also & add fish. Just pay attention to temp while filling it & adjust as your filling. You have at least 1 cycled filter(I'm not sure on yours), your bio-load is small & I'm sure Lfs has more stock in it than your 7 fish.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Set the 172 where you want it. Transfer all the water(except the bucket with the fish in it) to the bigger tank. Should be little less than 1/2 full. Now fill it to 3/4-to full with treated freshwater. Pay attention to temp of the water your filling it with. Switch your cycled filters over to bigger tank, add fish n your done in one day. You'll wanna keep your filter media in a bucket of tank water also while your switching over.


I agree.


----------

